# Den Context-Path ermitteln?



## Fats (30. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann man in Java-Klassen eigentlich den Context-Path oder den vom WEB-INF-Ordner ermitteln? Ich würde nämlich gern eine Configdatei dort ablegen und mir ist es etwas blöd, im Code den /home/path/to/conifgfile anzugeben. Das geht bestimmt eleganter  Aber wie? Bin für Tips dankbar!

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## DreamArtist (31. Jan 2007)

Hallo siehst du

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/javax/servlet/http/HttpServletRequest.html#getContextPath()

lg DreamArtist


----------



## Fats (31. Jan 2007)

DreamArtist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo siehst du
> 
> http://java.sun.com/j2ee/1.4/docs/api/javax/servlet/http/HttpServletRequest.html#getContextPath()
> 
> lg DreamArtist



Hey, vielen Dank!  Hmm ... aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann liefert getContextPath doch nur den relativen Pfad zu www.mysite.de/mycontext/servlet/, also /mycontext.

Kann man auch den Pfad im Filesystem bekommen? Also /home/sites/www.mysite.de/mycontext/

Viele Grüße
Fats


----------



## DreamArtist (31. Jan 2007)

Das ich dich nicht missverstehe,  willst du auf dein gesamtes Filesystem zugreifen oder nur auf den Bereich deines Projektes (war oder ear)?

lg DreamArtist


----------



## Fats (31. Jan 2007)

Zur Zeit muß ich wohl auf mein gesamtes Filesystem zugreifen. Jedenfalls kenne ich keine andere Lösung ...  :?  Eigentlich will ich nur eine Datei mit 
	
	
	
	





```
File (fileName)
```
 öffnen. Aber die Basis dieser Pfadangabe hängt davon ab, in welchem Ordner vom echten Filesystem ich mich grade befinde, wenn ich den Tomcat starte ...
Ein 
	
	
	
	





```
File (".")
```
 liefert mal "/", mal "/usr/tomcat", mal "/usr/tomcat/logs" usw. ... 

Ich müsste daher reinschreiben 
	
	
	
	





```
File ("/home/fats/webapps/mycontext/meine.cfg")
```
Aber diese Angaben hart im Code zu verdrahten ist m.E. ungeschickt ohne Ende ... 

Gruß
Fats


----------

